

Venture Fund Economics: Gross and Net Returns - terpua
http://avc.blogs.com/a_vc/2008/08/venture-fund--1.html

======
immad
40 points and no comments, that's special.

I thought it was interesting :)

~~~
jedc
It certainly provides a better understanding of what the VC's are thinking
about when they're investing.

Of particular note was how soon they have to identify the "losers" and cut
them off from further funding.

